# big! Bigger! BIGGEST Okuma Distance Surfcasting Spinner Yet For 2019!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Okuma Surf 8K Oscillating Spinning Reel Hits The USA!

First revealed at 2018's ICAST show by Okuma's John Bretza in early July this monster surf casting reel was first released in Asia, Australia & Europe. Now in the USA the Surf 8K is slowly being released into American tackle outlets. The beginning teaser was one of many clips i took in Hawaii for the Izuo Tackle Show in Jan.2019 where new prototypes were revealed & modifications were being discussed on future pieces of gear. Now that the Surf 8K has been officially released in the States i can now publish this.

This amazing monster surfcasting spinner has been making me drool for months! On one unit i'm putting on 65lb braid backing to a 50lb monofilament top shot for deep-water pier usage while the other one will get 50lb braid backing to a 40lb mono top shot for deeper reef drops close to shore. I'm doing this for 3 reasons-
1) Most reef species will damage up to the first 20yd of leader in the places i frequent. So for me to put on 50m of mono seems plausible. I'll have enough top shot for 2 riggings.
2) If the predator over-powers the leader line it'll break at the braid junction due to the difference in line strength. This way it's a cheap line configuration as i can tie on another cheaper top shot and not risk loosing my much more expensive backing. 
3) I'm strong enough to grab the line & break it if it gets hung-up. My next configuration would be 100lb backing to a 80lb top shot. For that i'd have to wrap the line to break it.

Okuma Surf 8K Stats-
Slow Oscillation For Casting Long Distances Due To The Tight Line Layering Technology.

Hydro-Block Drag System-Drag System Is Sealed To Keep Out Water & Debris Like Sand.

Brush Guards- Prevents Braid From Slipping Under The Spool While Casting In High Winds.

Manual Bail- For Chunking Large Heavy Baits.

Dual Force Drag System- Like The Azores Spinners The Stacked Top & Bottom Drag Washers Are Sandwiched To Create Even Drag Pressure Between The Stacks

Heavy Thick Bail Wire (Always My Favorite)!

6 Ball Bearings (5 + 1rb).

Weight 26.9oz/39.68lb/765g.

4.7:1 Gear Ratio.

42.6in Per Turn.

Extra Thick & Strong Aluminum Handle.

Line Keeper.


----------

